# Carambola (Star fruit) Wine



## rtewks (Feb 5, 2009)

I made five gallons of Carambola wine six months ago. I don't intend to drink it for another six months. I have tasted it but don't care for it at all. My wife likes it though, she said that it tastes like the marcella wine her father used to make. If it doesn't improve in another six months I will let my wife call it her own. 
Anyone attempt to use star fruit to make wine?


----------



## Conquistadude (Feb 5, 2009)

No but that does sound very interesting. I hope it turns out better to you liking, because that sounds good.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 8, 2009)

*Star fruit*

the first time i tasted star fruit wine was in Florida,it was very good and brought a some home with me ,weird fruit but nice taste.........


----------



## Loxalibations (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a 6 gallon batch working now, made with 60 starfruit ( apx 15 to 20 pounds) and 4 pounds of mixed berries and 2 cans of white grape concentrate. 5# of sugar only brought SG to 1.07, so I need to buy more sugar. I am hoping that by mixing the fruits I will get a fuller flavor. I am using Dave's Dragon Blood recipe as a guide...maybe Dragon Tears???


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 12, 2014)

starting your dragon blood at 1.07 should be ok...what yeast are you going to use.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 12, 2014)

rtewks said:


> I made five gallons of Carambola wine six months ago. I don't intend to drink it for another six months. I have tasted it but don't care for it at all. My wife likes it though, she said that it tastes like the marcella wine her father used to make. If it doesn't improve in another six months I will let my wife call it her own.
> Anyone attempt to use star fruit to make wine?



I am of the belief that it is tough to make good carambola wine. The fruit has such a mild flavor and is high in oxalic acid, which may be part of the issue. 

I have made it from the variety 'Kari.' It was my second-ever batch of wine so I didn't know much. Used Keller's recipe and 3# of fruit per gallon; I didn't check pH; made it to 13% ABV. Underbacksweetened. Didn't control fermentation temp. All mistakes. After 1 year it was dishwater with a funny odor, so I uncorked, tweaked with some citric acid and more backsweetening, and rebottled. Now the wine is 18 months old. I opened a bottle 3 months ago and it was drinkable, but nothing to write home about.

I have more ripening now. The plan is to double the fruit, adjust the pH down to ~3.2, OG of 1.080, Optiwhite, watch the fermentation temp like a hawk, step feed, and then backsweeten adequately. If this batch isn't good, it will be my last attempt.

My little tree:


----------



## Loxalibations (Jan 12, 2014)

Using RED STAR cote's des blancd (came with the kit). My first batch with it went to 13% alc during primary fermentation so I was hoping for at least that and ending on high end dry or low end medium libation. I orig was planning a 3 gallon batch but experimentation got out of hand and I am blending final product ino 6 gal carnoy for secondary ferment.


----------



## Loxalibations (Jan 12, 2014)

Correct that...12% (fat fingers)


----------



## pjd (Jan 12, 2014)

There is a winery here in South Florida that makes a decent star fruit wine. It's pure juice no water added. it is still lite in flavor but is nice.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 12, 2014)

Is that Schnebleys?


----------

